# Negative Effects of Soda



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

Besides empty calories?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't like soda because after I drink it I feel bloated....plus some people are caffeine sensitive.  Plus all the sugar will rot your teeth...


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

I remember hearing a long long time ago that it would limit muscle growth or maybe it was protein absorption or something. Myth?

I'm not really worried about it rotting my teeth or the empty calories, I was really craving for a coke or mt dew yesterday.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have the one pop.  It isn't going to kill you.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Have the one pop.  It isn't going to kill you.



Thank you sir.


Just out of curiosity tho ( I am gonna have my Coke in about 5 seconds), does soda affect protein abosrption or anything like that?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2007)

it has an effect on calcium absorption i believe.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> it has an effect on calcium absorption i believe.


Correct.

I think the biggest problem with soda is high fructose corn syrup.

Wiki Quote:

*Health effects*

 One study concluded that fructose "produced significantly higher fasting plasma triacylglycerol values than did the glucose diet in men" and "if plasma triacylglycerols are a risk factor for cardiovascular disease, then diets high in fructose may be undesirable"[8]. A study in mice suggests that fructose increases obesity.[9] However, these studies looked at the effects of fructose alone.
 A more recent study found a link exists between obesity and high HFCS consumption, especially from soft drinks.[10]
 However, the obesity epidemic has many contributing factors. University of California, Davis nutrition researcher Peter Havel has pointed out that while there are likely differences between sweeteners, "the increased consumption of fat, the increased consumption of all sugars, and inactivity are all to blame for the obesity epidemic."[11]
 The fructose in HFCS is converted to fatty acids by the liver at a greater rate than is glucose.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

So it's biggest problem is turning me into a fatass, not limiting my muscle growth?

Cool, I was thirsty anyways.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

goandykid said:


> So it's biggest problem is turning me into a fatass, not limiting my muscle growth?
> 
> Cool, I was thirsty anyways.



No.  The word you're looking for is "diabetic".


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

Do we have any diabetic lifters on IM?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Do we have any diabetic lifters on IM?



The only one that I know of is Duncan Donuts, but he hasn't been here much in a long time.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

Much what?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Much what?


Fixed.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

You better.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

goandykid said:


> You*'d* better.


Fixed.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2007)

Why not drink diet soda instead?


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

Because I'm a male and appreciate taste.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Because I'm a male and appreciate taste.






Give Coke Zero a try.  Or any diet soda with Splenda.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2007)

I really like the Hansen's diet sodas.  They are all natural, caffeine free and made with splenda.  http://www.hansens.com/


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not really worried about my sugar intake. I thought the carbonation or something else had an effect on your protein intake or muslce growth or something.


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 5, 2007)

I heard something about the carbonation in soda effecting bone strength and causing lowered seratonin levels, probably just a bunch of bs though.  I drink diet soda with my meals haven't noticed any problems.  I refuse to touch regular soda though, after going without it for so long, I feel sick after drinking one.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

El Hefe said:


> I heard something about the carbonation in soda effecting bone strength and causing lowered seratonin levels, probably just a bunch of bs though.  I drink diet soda with my meals haven't noticed any problems.  I refuse to touch regular soda though, *after going without it for so long, I feel sick after drinking one*.



That's how I feel after fast food.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for moving it, my bad.


----------

